# Armed Guard Authority



## bigcityranger (Nov 30, 2007)

Where do armed guards in MA. get thier authority to use force? Do they have the same authority to use force as a private citizen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Some have special police powers given through cities towns and the state. Most have the same powers as any citizen the right to defend your LIFE or the LIFE of another.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Most are sworn in as Specials for towns and cities. Colleges, are sworn as sspo, which makes them police officers. Specials have to go through a month of training on certain things. Where as SSPO go through the SSPO academy or the full time academy


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think the OP is referring to Armored Car Guard or Bank Guards. These guards can only defend themselves. They have no arrest powers. Possibly can forcibly detain someone, but that is questionable in MA. Plus would be very hard since most don't have handcuffs.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Being armed doesn't confer any additional authority over being an unarmed security guard. Unless they are sworn in as special police officers they would have the same powers and authority as any citizen walking down the street.

Like anyone, they can defend themselves or others but have a "duty to retreat" if safe to do so. 

For citizens arrest they would need a felony that was "in fact committed", which is a much higher standard than probable cause.

If they work for a store they could detain shoplifters based on PC.

They cannot stop motor vehicles. For M/V citations they would have to go to court and try to get a clerk to issue a citation just like any other citizen.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

MCADPD24 said:


> *Most *are sworn in *as Specials for towns and cities.* Colleges, are sworn as sspo, which makes them police officers. Specials have to go through a *month of training on certain things*. Where as *SSPO go through the SSPO academy or the full time academy*


Where the hell did this know-it-all come from?
Another group of vague assumptions that have nothing to do with the Title of the specific question.


----------

